
Flightradar24 – how it works. Part 2, ADS-B protocol - SXX
https://habr.com/en/post/447078/
======
SXX
Discussion about first article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19185956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19185956)

